
Input, a flexible font for programming - pbowyer
http://djr.com/
======
PebblesHD
Non mono-spaced fonts for programming... An interesting idea but with one
caveat I can think of. Many programmers, although not me personally, use
command line based editors like GNU Nano or Vim which require keyboard based
navigation of text. Mono-spaced fonts mean the cursor moves in predictable
ways when dropping a line or moving about. With a font like this that would
(probably) cause problems.

~~~
davecap1
It actually comes with a monospaced variant.

~~~
PebblesHD
Indeed it does, but the main idea presented by the website is an alternative
to monospaced fonts which is an interesting and novel idea but impractical in
a few scenarios as mentioned before. I work mainly in Brackets and for my on
screen work, a proportional font would be perfectly usable, I however stick to
Source Code Pro because I like the even pacing of the code on the screen.

------
desbo
I couldn't quite get used to the proportional version, but I switched from
Source Code Pro to Input Mono a while ago. The Extra Light weight looks
beautiful on a retina screen.

